# Al Pastor Tacos



## navigator (Sep 22, 2018)

Sliced and marinated a 9# butt for Al Pastor Tacos and to try out the Trombo King. It was a huge success!


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks good and tasty from here. I can't recall seeing that dish posted before. Nice Job.

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 22, 2018)

Oh My Gosh That Is A Freaking Fantastic Pile Of Puerco Al Pastor!
I'm a huge fan of Al Pastor and regularly make my own bastardized versions of it.
Yours is gorgeous, and looks succulently delicious.
Now I bet you're like me and dream of owing a vertical rotisserie so we can carve off the charred outer layers and keep on cooking.

That last pic...  Man, if that last pic doesn't make the Carousel I just don't know.
Mod's!  Mods!  Feature this beautiful pile of pork so every time I'm on the Home page I get a chance to see it for awhile.

*LIKE!*


----------



## tropics (Sep 22, 2018)

Looks great to me,I seen somethink like that on a cooking show.Point Worthy 
Richie


----------



## navigator (Sep 22, 2018)

The recipe is one that I pieced together from several different recipes I found online and in you tube videos. Will make it the same next time.

INGREDIENTS

8-9 pounds pork butt
1 large ripe pineapple
3 ounces achiote paste
5 large dried guajillo chili peppers seeded and reconstituted
1 tablespoon granulated garlic
1 tablespoon Mexican oregano
1 tablespoon ground cumin
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon pepper
¾ cup apple cider vinegar
1 ½ cups pineapple juice
1 pineapple, skinned and sliced into 1-inch rounds
Small flour tortillas
2 sweet onions, 1 chopped & 1 whole for base
1 cup cilantro, chopped
1 cup salsa of your choice
Fresh limes, quartered

PREPARATION

Preheat smoker to 350°F
Slice the pork shoulder into about ¼” – 3/8”slices, pound with meat mallet then transfer to a large dish or bowl.

In blender, combine the achiote paste, reconstituted chilies, granulated garlic, oregano, cumin, salt, pepper, vinegar, and pineapple juice, blending until smooth with no lumps (add some of the liquid from the chilies to make the mixture the desired thickness). Pour the marinade over the pork, then toss the pork slices to make sure that they are all coated on all sides. Wrap the dish/bowl in cling film then marinate the pork for at least 2 days in the refrigerator. Smoke for 3-4 hours to internal temperature is 145-180°F*** and the outside is nicely charred.

Rest the meat for about 10 minutes, then carve off thin slices of the pork. Slice off thin pieces of the roasted pineapple as well.
To assemble and serve, place some pork on the tortillas, followed by a few pieces of pineapple, a sprinkle of onions, a pinch of cilantro, then a small spoonful of the salsa or pico and a squeeze of lime.

*** temp depends on if you are wanting to slice the outside charred meat off and put back on smoker/grill or just cook it once and done. (I prefer using the outside and then cooking more).


----------



## lilhef (Sep 22, 2018)

That looks awesome!  Nice work!


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 22, 2018)

chilerelleno
 has the right idea!







WOW!  Well done!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   adding to bookmarks now...


----------



## Oakarms (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks Great!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 23, 2018)

That’s awesome!
Point.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 23, 2018)

With Chile on this..Carousel time. That my friend is a work of love!


----------



## chaded (Sep 23, 2018)

Oh wow. Just bookmarked this!


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 23, 2018)

Virgin. Righteous vittles there my man. Solid indeed.


----------



## ddufore (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome!  I agree on the carousel.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 24, 2018)

Beautiful! Point! Definitely carousel worthy.


----------



## navigator (Sep 24, 2018)

I put the leftovers back on the grill the next day to char the outside again. Might have been even better than the first day. Also added some to a pot of chili.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Sep 24, 2018)

navigator said:


> I put the leftovers back on the grill the next day to char the outside again. Might have been even better than the first day. Also added some to a pot of chili.



me right now...


----------



## xray (Sep 24, 2018)

This looks friggin delicious! I love me some tacos.

Bookmarked

Like!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 24, 2018)

navigator said:


> I put the leftovers back on the grill the next day to char the outside again. Might have been even better than the first day. Also added some to a pot of chili.


Of course it was better, more timr for the marinade's chemistry to work.
I bet round two was orgasmic.


----------



## markh024 (Sep 24, 2018)

Man that looks good! This is on my list to do already and now i'm trying your exact recipe.   I actually have a 2.5lb pork loin in my freezer and was planning to use that.  Do you guys think pork loin is too lean for this recipe or will it be okay?  I think the Mrs might prefer the loin having less fat an all.

Excellent job and thanks for sharing!


----------



## navigator (Sep 24, 2018)

markh024 said:


> Man that looks good! This is on my list to do already and now i'm trying your exact recipe.   I actually have a 2.5lb pork loin in my freezer and was planning to use that.  Do you guys think pork loin is too lean for this recipe or will it be okay?  I think the Mrs might prefer the loin having less fat an all.
> 
> Excellent job and thanks for sharing!



I watched a video of someone using a loin and they put some bacon strips every inch or two to help it out. I looked good!


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Sep 25, 2018)

Can someone explain why this didn't make the carousel? This may be one of the best laid out recipes with pictures that I've come across since being on here. Well done!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2018)

If curiosity killed your cat, and satisfaction might bring it back.... 
Well that'd be best achieved by PMing a staff member. 


 SmokinAl
  is very active with the carousel, try him.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 25, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Can someone explain why this didn't make the carousel? This may be one of the best laid out recipes with pictures that I've come across since being on here. Well done!



My best guess is because somehow Navigator's registration got mixed up when we changed over to the new format. Or he/she needs to acknowledge their registration email. It's quite possible that Navigator isn't recognized as a member.

Notice where we have Newbie, Smoking Fanatic or Master of the pit. Navigators badge reads:
impEX - user awaiting e-mail notification. 

Just a guess.
Chris


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

So Yes, carousel for this seems appropriate..and second

If I didn't want to go and buy some fancy spiked..plate..thing ,I don't know what the name is> any one think an aluminum pan with a wood block with a hunk of rebar driven through it under it and through it would work? Yes, I know, it sounds redneck..because that is my plan to recreate this.


----------



## navigator (Sep 25, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So Yes, carousel for this seems appropriate..and second
> 
> If I didn't want to go and buy some fancy spiked..plate..thing ,I don't know what the name is> any one think an aluminum pan with a wood block with a hunk of rebar driven through it under it and through it would work? Yes, I know, it sounds redneck..because that is my plan to recreate this.



Cheap pizza pan or any pan for that matter and some threaded SS rod from home depot would work just fine.


----------



## navigator (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks for all the compliments! I'm trying chicken shawarma with chicken thighs next.
What is the carousel and how do I get rid of the ImpEx.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 25, 2018)

navigator said:


> Cheap pizza pan or any pan for that matter and some threaded SS rod from home depot would work just fine.


Time to go get a pizza pan from a thrift store and ram metal through it...I just ordered some fancy pellets from Lumberjack...I wonder how putting them on and smoking them over garlic pellets would be..


----------



## MeatSkull (Sep 25, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good and tasty from here. I can't recall seeing that dish posted before. Nice Job.
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris


Trompo King


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 25, 2018)

navigator said:


> Thanks for all the compliments! I'm trying chicken shawarma with chicken thighs next.
> What is the carousel and how do I get rid of the ImpEx.


Contact one of the Admins about your registration problem, they can fix it.

*Carousel*
Go to the Homepage.
Below the SmokingM Meat Forums logo you'll see a picture of a featured cook/thread, each of these are a clickable link to that thread.
There are several of these that scroll past in sequence over and over, hence it is like watching a carousel go around.
To be Featured on the Carousel a thread must in some way be noteworthy, and it is considered an honor to ride the Carousel.


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 26, 2018)

That is absolutely beautiful looking and I am betting delicious as well. Definitely Carousel worthy IMO. Great job


----------



## navigator (Sep 26, 2018)

Thanks, Brian fixed me up I’m not an Imp anymore!


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 26, 2018)

;)


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 27, 2018)

Well I guess I agree with all you guys, that this is definitely carousel material.
I never saw this thread until this AM!
So congrats on making the carousel!!!
That is a fantastic looking pile of meat!!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2018)

Congrats on the Carousel ride.
I don't think I've ever seen such a consensus in a thread.


----------



## navigator (Sep 27, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Congrats on the Carousel ride.
> I don't think I've ever seen such a consensus in a thread.



Thanks! Yesterday I didn't know what the carousel was, today I'm on it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2018)

LOL... Deservedly so!


----------



## humdinger (Sep 27, 2018)

Enjoy the well-deserved carousel ride. This looks so awesome. Definitely going to try this! Excellent pics and thanks for posting the marinade recipe. Bookmarked for sure!


----------



## Xendau (Sep 27, 2018)

Holy mother [redacted].... that is simply fantastic! Looks soooooo bloody good! This damn forum... I never have a dry mouth when I am here. Amazing job my friend! Wish I had enough vertical space to do that... Hmm maybe time for a vertical smoker to add to my list. lol

LIKE fashizzle!


----------



## motocrash (Sep 27, 2018)

Beautiful cook man!
Obviously carousel worthy.;)

*                        *Breaking news - Southern Alabama*
A man and his accomplice is being sought for robbing a convenience store at gunpoint of it's Vertical Rotisserie.The unnamed clerk went to hand the till money over,the bandit refused and instead demanded the rotisserie from behind the counter.The accomplice called him "Chile" during the robbery.The man,"Chile",was wearing a black hoodie,latex gloves and brandishing a high end Kimber .45 1911.He stated during the robbery that "the rotisserie was being misused" and "needed a better home".









*


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2018)

Wasn't me... I don't own any Kimbers.


----------



## navigator (Sep 27, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Wasn't me... I don't own any Kimbers.



I have one ;)


----------



## homeruk (Sep 27, 2018)

that looks amazing! is deffo on my must do list!
that kebab/skewer plate thing is that something you can buy or is it home made, not sure if you can get them over the pond here?


----------



## wazzuqer (Sep 27, 2018)

Wow looks fantastic! Always wanted to try this but didn’t know where to start! Thanks for the great write up...


----------



## navigator (Sep 27, 2018)

homeruk said:


> that looks amazing! is deffo on my must do list!
> that kebab/skewer plate thing is that something you can buy or is it home made, not sure if you can get them over the pond here?


Its called Trompo King, if you can't buy one it would be easy enough to make.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 27, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Time to go get a pizza pan from a thrift store and *ram metal through it*...I just ordered some fancy pellets from Lumberjack...I wonder how putting them on and smoking them over garlic pellets would be..



The only problem is leaking..  it will leak around the spike ...


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 27, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> The only problem is leaking..  it will leak around the spike ...


That's fine. I'd settle this with an aluminum tray under it for that reason.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 27, 2018)

If you drill a tight, clean hole for the spike, there shouldn't be much leakage.
The meat and sauce should act as a dam, especially once the pan get hot and cooks the bottom.

$100.00 for the Trompo King, dang'it they sure do think a lot of their product.

For that price I'll keep doing mine on the grill.
At least that way I can enjoy that great char flavor all over the meat.
Al Pastor Bastardizo - Bastardized Al Pastor


----------



## uncle eddie (Sep 29, 2018)

Woke up - jumped on this forum - and you ruined my carefully planned Saturday after I saw your pics.  Can only think about how awesome that must taste and what I will smoke this afternoon.

Like!

Congrats on making the carousel!


----------



## HangtownSmoker (Sep 29, 2018)

I am a little late to the game here, but damn Navigator! Like Chile, I make an ad-hoc version as well, but this is about as close to the real thing as I have seen without a vertical rotisserie. Just like the street vendors at Miguel al Amon in Sonora. Very well done.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Sep 30, 2018)

I was inspired to try this too. Very good results, taste tester thought it was best "street tacos" she's had
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 . Used my Davy Crockett pellet grill. Bent some cheap skewers in an "L" shape, wired them together at the base and stuck the meat on it. Worked pretty well.


----------



## wazzuqer (Sep 30, 2018)

Looks good can’t wait to try it, did you cook it all the way thru or slice some off then cook some more then slice some more? Trying to figure  out times for both,especially if you slice then wait for it to crust up sone more before slicing again. Thanks..


----------



## navigator (Sep 30, 2018)

Lonzinomaker said:


> I was inspired to try this too. Very good results, taste tester thought it was best "street tacos" she's had
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great! I picked up a rack that fits in the bottom of mine for the next time, think it will help it cook faster and the bottom meat won't be in the grease and burnt stuff.


----------



## markh024 (Oct 1, 2018)

I saw a similar video of an Al Pastor oven recipe and they used a 1" thick whole pineapple slice as the base with a wooden skewer inserted upward. Packed the stick with marinated meat, and then topped it with a smaller pineapple sliced. Place that on a foil pan and that should keep the meat up out of the grease as well. That was going to be my method when I attempt this recipe.


----------



## navigator (Oct 1, 2018)

markh024 said:


> I saw a similar video of an Al Pastor oven recipe and they used a 1" thick whole pineapple slice as the base with a wooden skewer inserted upward. Packed the stick with marinated meat, and then topped it with a smaller pineapple sliced. Place that on a foil pan and that should keep the meat up out of the grease as well. That was going to be my method when I attempt this recipe.



I had a small bruised pineapple so I used a huge Vidalia onion on the bottom (which was very good with the pork) to elevate it but the meat still ends up on the bottom all around the outside, which wasn't a big deal, you lose a tiny bit of meat but it really messes up the presentation.


----------



## smokinq13 (Oct 1, 2018)

This is on top of my to do list! fantastic! So, I'm new to this whole thing, can you use other types of meat or does it have to be pork?? I'm thinking thinly cut beef or even chicken.. the hunting side of me is thinking of all that venison in the freezer I need to use up as well. Chicken would be a little harder to "slice" thin but maybe instead of slicing, what about pounding it thin?? just some thoughts about this


----------



## navigator (Oct 1, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> This is on top of my to do list! fantastic! So, I'm new to this whole thing, can you use other types of meat or does it have to be pork?? I'm thinking thinly cut beef or even chicken.. the hunting side of me is thinking of all that venison in the freezer I need to use up as well. Chicken would be a little harder to "slice" thin but maybe instead of slicing, what about pounding it thin?? just some thoughts about this



I'm sure you can use whatever you like meat and spice wise. My next one is going to be chicken shawarma with thighs. I already bought the shawarma spices.
I would think slice the venison thin and pound any thicker parts. Or if using steaks just pound them as thin as you can.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 2, 2018)

N, That is one incredible pile of pork !!!!!!!! double likes !


----------



## smokinq13 (Oct 3, 2018)

navigator said:


> I'm sure you can use whatever you like meat and spice wise. My next one is going to be chicken shawarma with thighs. I already bought the shawarma spices.
> I would think slice the venison thin and pound any thicker parts. Or if using steaks just pound them as thin as you can.


I think i need to ask Santa for a good meat slicer for Christmas! I also need to figure out how to mod my rotisserie to fit my grill, its a char broil rotisserie but i got a new weber spirit grill and the holes dont line up... or you think the meat might fall off the rotisserie since its so thin?


----------



## markh024 (Oct 3, 2018)

smokinq13 - slice your meat when it is partially frozen. use a sharp knife.  You don't need a slicer to do this.  Slicer is morehandy for cutting up cold cuts thin and bacon, etc.

Meat should hang on a rotisserie,  you'll be at 1/4" thickness if not a little more on some cuts. should be plenty and then just compacted together


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 3, 2018)

Beautiful presentation!!!!
POINT
Gary


----------



## will work 4 bbq (Oct 3, 2018)

Yaaaas! I need that in my life!  It's been way too long since i have had some dank tacos al pastor down in tijuana. I shall make  this at once. Thanks for the inspiration and congrats on making the carousel.


----------



## salisboss (Oct 4, 2018)

Making this tomorrow on my weber with the rotisserie. Now I am excited.


----------



## navigator (Oct 7, 2018)

salisboss said:


> Making this tomorrow on my weber with the rotisserie. Now I am excited.


How did it turn out?


----------



## wazzuqer (Oct 7, 2018)

Turned out great! Thanks again for the idea...


----------



## homeruk (Oct 11, 2018)

done this at the weekend turned out great
had a couple of stainless skewers welded to a heavy gauge stainless cooling rack
even has bunny ears:D


----------



## salisboss (Oct 11, 2018)

navigator said:


> How did it turn out?


Great. I couldn't fit it all on the spit but it was liked by all.


----------



## jclae (Jul 23, 2019)

Reviving an old(ish) thread, but i just stumbled on this post while researching how to make al pastor after watching the netflix doc on it.  Everything here looks amazing.  One thing that would appear to be missing from this particular recipe based on the pictures I'm seeing is that when the meat is sliced off it should hold relatively together in thin sheets.  Maybe someone that has made this recipe could speak to that?

I also found this source for making al pastor at home:
https://www.seriouseats.com/2013/05/food-lab-tacos-al-pastor.html

They make a point regarding this and how the correct amount of salt needs to be used in order to get the layers of meat to sort of fuse together.  Id love to hear ppl's thoughts on this relative to this recipe.  I'm looking forward to trying this out in the coming weeks.....


----------



## smokinq13 (Jul 23, 2019)

Was the documentary about how different cultures make their our styles of barbecue? Cuase i think i saw that one too


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 23, 2019)

IIRC there is one called 'Taco Chronicles'.


----------



## jclae (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah it was the taco chronicles, the first episode is al pastor.  It was very well done.

https://www.netflix.com/title/81040704


----------



## dr3 (Nov 22, 2020)

navigator said:


> Sliced and marinated a 9# butt for Al Pastor Tacos and to try out the Trombo King. It was a huge success!


Tried your recipe........man was that good!!!!! Keeper for sure! Thx!!!


----------

